# Taking a pet to Dubai



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Is it easy to take a dog to Dubai (all tests, microchipping, and injections will have been done).

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There have been threads on this in the past, so you may want to do a search. Otherwise this link should help.

Petdubai.com - Everything about pets in Dubai and Emirates

You can also try contacting these people for info.

Dubai Kennels and Cattery
PO Box 10532 
Street 34 
Umm Ramool (near Rashidiya and Festival City) 
Dubai
Tel: +971-4-285-1646 
Fax: +971-4-285-7167
Email: [email protected]

-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There are UK based companies that take care of the whole process for you, don't expect much change out of £2500 though.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The charges for bringing your pets in through the companies are extreme. If you do it yourself, it really isnt that hard. 

You will need to submit paperwork for entry that can be found here - click the link and change to imports. It has to be completed within so many days prior to them coming. The paperwork from the vet office you are utilizing for the animals records in your home country has to be completed within 7 days of flying. I believe this is a 200 durham charge for this paperwork, and then you will have to pay a small fee as well when you pick your animals up. Make sure all papework that comes from your vet lists their chip info. 

Animal Wealth

For flying them, you can fly thru any of the carriers. If they are coming with you, make sure you call and verify space available etc, as different airlines do it different ways and do not take reservations and do a space available when you are flying with you. Check with the carriers, then double check with the airline you choose. When you pick your animal up, have copies of the vet record, the import permit, and the vet permit from the usa for export.


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

I brought my cat in myself and would recommend against it. The jackasses at Dubai's Cargo Village didn't take the papers of her carrier and didn't give her or any of the other animals in cargo any water. The import people wouldn't process copies of the papers and were not sympathetic to the fact that the cargo village forman refused us access to get the papers. 

Hours later when we finally got into the cargo village animals area, the cat she was severely dehydrated. The other animals in Cargo village looked half-dead. We saved a lot of money but the toll it took on the cat was not worth it. 

On a related note, is there a local society against cruelty to animals to whom I could report the cargo village workers?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you give him money??? Money seems to work for getting whatever you want here 

(saying this jokingly, but kind of not so jokingly)


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

I had considered trying to bribe the guy, but I don't know how you do that smoothly. I'm sure it's commonplace though. 

We had to pay several "fees" along the way to get various papers stamped around customs and cargo. 
If you do import your animal yourself, be sure to have plenty of cash on hand and it is very important to have the original documents for absolutely everything. 
Best of luck!


----------

